# Lipo 6 or Xenadrine RFA-X?



## fireinthehole (Feb 16, 2009)

Any recommendations? Or reviews? I have tried Lipo-6 in the past, and it worked for a short time, but I still have never found anything quite like the old Xenadrine that contained ephedra....Oh how I miss thee...


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 16, 2009)

what are you asking, which one is a bigger waste of cash?


----------



## zombul (Feb 17, 2009)

I read somewhere that the rfa x was going to be very similar to the original. Do you have any more info on it?


----------



## zombul (Feb 17, 2009)

Never mind apparently there's a "new Rfa-1" coming out. Here's a link to the Rfx Cytogenix Xenadrine RFA-X, 120 Liquid Caps

 I'm not big on fat burners in general but I guess it would be about like the others for that purpose.

 Here's the new RFA-1 Cytogenix Xenadrine RFA-1, 120 Capsules .
Notice it's not the same formula as before (obviously).

 If I was going to take one of theses though I would go with this one personally Nutrex Lipo-6 Liqui-caps 120 ct . I know they have "reformulated it" many times since but thats not always a good thing. Just my opinion.


----------



## mcguin (Feb 17, 2009)

if you must use a fat burner, I highly advocate using hydroxycut hardcore...the only thing that works close to it as far as energy goes that I've tried is VPX meltdown.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 17, 2009)

This or any other ephedra product will cause crazy energy.

Vasopro


----------

